# Seguimento Brasil - 2009



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Inundações no Rio Grande do Sul*

A cidade de Pelotas, no Rio Grande do Sul, é a mais afectada pela enxurrada que inundou uma vasta área. O Departamento da Protecção Civil brasileira revela mesmo que todas as 12 vítimas mortais eram residentes de Pelotas. Outras cinco pessoas estão ainda dadas como desaparecidas. Os estragos são incalculáveis, com auto-estradas e pontes destruídas e um comboio descarrilado. Um cenário negro que levou quatro municípios a decretar «estado de emergência». 
A Protecção Civil brasileira aponta outros números das chuvas no Rio Grande do Sul. Para além dos 11 mortos, há quase 15 mil pessoas afectadas, entre elas, mais de duas mil ficaram desalojadas e procuraram refúgio em casa de familiares e amigos e há ainda mais de mil que dependem de abrigos públicos. 
As autoridades do Rio Grande do Sul mandaram para a região, junto à fronteira com o Uruguai, roupas e alimentos. No total, 17 estados do Brasil estão em alerta face à previsão de chuvas fortes.

TVI


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

Chuva atinge Belo Horizonte e deixa 100 mil casas sem luz
02 de fevereiro de 2009 • 22h06 • atualizado às 22h07


Uma forte chuva, acompanhada de ventos de cerca de 70 km/h e granizo, atingiu Belo Horizonte (MG) e a região metropolitana no final da tarde, derrubando árvores e deixando cerca de 100 mil consumidores sem luz.

A Companhia Energética de Minas Gerais (Cemig) informou que, até as 21h30, haviam sido restabelecidos 75% dos consumidores da região metropolitana atingidos pela queda de energia, restando 25 mil clientes para terem o fornecimento normalizado.

A empresa informou que um contingente de 100 técnicos continuará trabalhando durante toda a madrugada para o restabelecimento de consumidores que continuam sem energia em pontos localizados. 
Fonte:
http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil/interna/0,,OI3488796-EI8139,00.html


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2009 às 13:12)

SÃO PAULO - Um das vítimas atingida por um raio no temporal que atingiu a capital paulista nesta quarta-feira é o adolescente Lucas Ferraz Duarte, de 14 anos. Ele participava de um treino de futebol no Clube de Regatas Tietê, na Ponte Pequena, região central da cidade, quando foi atingido pela descarga elétrica. Outros três meninos tiveram escoriações. Alguns minutos antes, no Bom Retiro, na zona norte de São Paulo, uma mulher de 25 anos foi ferida por tijolos que se soltaram de um prédio atingido por um raio. 
A forte chuva que atingiu a cidade provocou 40 pontos de alagamento, segundo o Centro de Gerenciamento de Emergências (CGE). O centro e a zona leste foram as regiões mais castigadas pelo temporal. 
O estudante Lucas treinava futebol com outras 60 crianças, quando começou a chover. Segundo o técnico do time, Ginaldo Pedro da Silva, de 29 anos, ainda estava garoando quando o raio caiu. Lucas, que é zagueiro do time, teve ferimentos na região do abdômen e caiu. Outros três meninos que estavam próximos dele também tombaram. 
- Teve um clarão muito forte e um estrondo. Depois vi os quatro já no chão, mas só Lucas não levantou - contou Ginaldo. 
O técnico e um amigo que assistia ao treino carregaram Lucas para fora do gramado e passaram a fazer massagem cardíaca e respiração boca-a-boca. 
- Ele estava desmaiado e sem batimento, por isso fizemos o procedimento - lembra Ginaldo. Depois de alguns minutos, o adolescente recobrou a consciência. Os bombeiros foram chamados. 
Enquanto isso, os demais jovens foram levados para uma quadra coberta do clube e, por cerca de meia hora, ficaram rezando para que Lucas melhorasse. Segundo o professor, outros dois raios atingiram o clube: um na pista de corrida e outro no vestiário. 
O adolescente foi levado pelos bombeiros para o Hospital das Clínicas. Ele sofreu queimaduras na parte de baixo do abdômen, na axila e pé direito. 
- A chuteira que ele usava desapareceu. Os médicos disseram que foi por ali que o raio saiu, ela foi usada como uma espécie de para-raios - comentou Ginaldo. 
O menino, que foi medicado com soro e remédio para dor, ficaria por 24 horas internado em observação. 
O presidente do Clube de Regatas Tietê, Edison Oliveira Rocha, disse que a área esportiva do clube tem seis para-raios, mas, mesmo assim, técnicos e funcionários são orientados a impedir qualquer atividade nas piscinas, campos e quadras de esporte durante os temporais. 
*De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe), caem cerca de 20 mil raios por ano no estado - uma média de 55 por dia. Só na capital são 9.883 descargas elétricas. Na noite de 13 de janeiro, houve a queda de 1.700 raios na capital durante 40 minutos de chuva. Segundo o Inpe, uma tempestade dessas ocorre a cada três anos. Porém, esses intervalos estão diminuindo a cada ano. *

O Globo


----------



## abrantes (1 Mar 2009 às 14:00)

28/02/2009 - 17h48
Zona leste tem a maior incidência de raios em São Paulo
Publicidade

da Folha Online

Hoje na Folha A maior incidência de raios que atingem São Paulo ocorre na zona leste da cidade, informa reportagem de Evandro Spinelli na edição deste domingo (1º) da Folha, que já está nas bancas (a íntegra da reportagem está disponível para assinantes do jornal e do UOL).

De acordo com um estudo inédito do Elat (Grupo de Eletricidade Atmosférica) do Inpe (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais), a incidência de raios nas regiões da Vila Prudente, Aricanduva, Itaquera e Penha chega a 11 por km2, ou seja, é grande a chance de ao menos 11 raios caírem por ano a no máximo 1 km de uma casa localizada nessa região.

Para efeitos de comparação, a incidência na cidade do Rio de Janeiro é de 2,24 por km2 por ano. E o que explica o fenômeno? Uma mescla de urbanização, asfaltamento, prédios e poluição, diz o coordenador do Elat, Osmar Pinto Junior.

Ele explica que a informação é útil principalmente para o tipo e a capacidade dos para-raios a serem instalados e para o mercado de seguros, que pode elevar ou reduzir os valores do seguro residencial de acordo com o risco de raios.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

*Tempestade deixa São Paulo debaixo d'água *

Uma forte tempestade deixou a maior cidade brasileira debaixo d'água. Em São Paulo, bairros inteiros foram inundados, os trens pararam e o trânsito virou um caos. A lentidão bateu recorde: 201 quilômetros de congestionamento. A chuva pegou os paulistanos de surpresa no meio da tarde desta terça-feira. Em questão de minutos, ruas ficaram completamente alagadas e o trânsito parou.
Em pouco mais de três horas, choveu quase a metade do previsto para todo o mês de março na capital paulista. Às 7 da noite, foram registrados 62 pontos de alagamento na cidade. A zona sul e a região do ABC foram as mais afetadas. Dezenas de carros foram totalmente "engolidos" pela água. Na zona norte um homem com uma criança no colo pedia ajuda. Muita gente acabou subindo nos carros para se proteger da enchente. Um cenário desesperador.
O trânsito ficou ainda pior do que o normal. A rodovia Anchieta, que liga a capital ao litoral paulista foi totalmente bloqueada nos dois sentidos, por causa da chuva. Na zona leste, avenidas mais pareciam rios e os bombeiros tiveram trabalho para enfrentar a força das águas. Mesmo depois da chuva, muitos pontos da cidade continuavam intransitáveis. Ainda por causa da tempestade, a circulação de trens do centro de São Paulo ao ABC Paulista foi interrompida. Em São Bernardo do Campo, o pátio onde ficam os carros novos da Ford ficou alagado. A empresa ainda calcula o prejuízo.
O helicóptero Águia, da Polícia Militar, pousou em um viaduto para resgatar uma pessoa que teve uma parada cardiorrespiratória dentro de um veículo. A chuva causou um congestionamento recorde de 200 quilômetros. O lixo invadiu as ruas e vinte e quatro municípios da grande São Paulo foram afetados.

Band


----------



## duncan (30 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

boas, pessoal sabem o que aconteceu ao forum "brasil abaixo de zero"nao consigo entrar,e ja fiz uma nova inscriçao e tbem nao me aceitam.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2009 às 22:22)

*Cheias deixam 20 cidades do Amazonas em emergência*

Vinte municípios do Amazonas estão em situação de emergência por causa da cheia dos rios da região. Dados da Defesa Civil do Amazonas revelam que, pelo menos quatro mil pessoas ficaram desabrigadas após o início das chuvas, responsáveis por inúmeras inundações em todo estado. Ainda como conseqüência desse problema, outras seis mil famílias perderam suas plantações e foram obrigadas a se mudar temporariamente por estarem em áreas de risco. Todas essas pessoas estão sendo assistidas pelao governo estadual. Além das 20 cidades que já formalizaram junto ao poder público do Amazonas a situação de emergência, outras cinco podem entrar na mesma situação nos próximos dias.
As cheias dos rios no Amazonas fazem parte de um processo natural, que ocorre todos os anos na Amazônia, como característica do inverno na região, entre os meses de dezembro a maio. Este ano, contudo, segundo previsões do Serviço Geológico do Brasil, a intensa subida do nível das águas, fruto de chuvas mais fortes e mais freqüentes, poderá levar o Amazonas a bater o recorde da maior cheia dos últimos 106 anos. Até então, a maior cheia registrada foi a de 1953, quando o nível das águas no estado atingiu a marca dos 29,69 metros. A cota do Rio Negro – o parâmetro para medição do nível dos rios - nesta quinta-feira (9) é de 27,86 metros. De ontem para hoje, ele subiu quatro centímetros. A medição feita no Rio Negro, exatamente no porto central de Manaus, é capaz de representar também a subida dos rios Amazonas e Solimões, cujas cheias contribuem diretamente para a subida das águas do Negro e de outros afluentes.
Na avaliação do governador do Amazonas, Eduardo Braga, a situação é grave. Ele informou que uma equipe de engenheiros já está trabalhando em um projeto para reconstrução da frente dos municípios de Canutama, Boca do Acre, São Paulo de Olivença, Tonantins, Santo Antônio do Iça, Eirunepé e Pauiní, que ficaram comprometidas com as inundações. Equipes das Forças Armadas vão atuar na distribuição dos kits de ajuda humanitária. “Está comprovada efetivamente a necessidade imediata da ação em 20 municípios, incluindo ações sociais, como a distribuição de medicamentos, alimentos, redes, entre outros. Mas, apesar dessa situação, não chegamos a um ponto de calamidade pública, porque não é o caso de remover milhares de pessoas”, ponderou Braga.

DCI


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2009 às 15:44)

*Chuva deixa 15 mil desabrigados em Belém*

Moradores do Norte e Nordeste enfrentam transtornos causados pela chuva nos últimos dias. Em Belém, já são 15 mil desabrigados. A Defesa Civil montou 12 abrigos para receber as famílias atingidas pelas enchentes. Estão sendo distribuídos alimentos e água potável. O Exército também trabalha no apoio aos desabrigados.
O município de Altamira (PA) decretou estado de calamidade pública. O trabalho de recuperação da cidade deve demorar. As enchentes começaram no domingo (12) e destruíram pontes, casas na periferia e abriram crateras em avenidas. Além das chuvas, o rompimento de barragens em fazendas agravou ainda mais a situação. O procurador da República do município já informou que vai apurar responsabilidades pelo rompimento das barragens. Alguns produtores rurais da região podem ser acusados de crimes ambientais. 
Maranhão - Em São Luís, a situação também é preocupante. Não para de chover desde quinta-feira (9). No fim de semana, duas pessoas morreram soterradas após a queda de um barranco. A Defesa Civil deve voltar nesta terça-feira (14) às áreas de risco. São 95 áreas mapeadas na capital do Maranhão. Além disso, o centro histórico também será vistoriado. Trinta e cinco casarões podem desabar. 
As famílias que moram em áreas de risco estão sendo levadas para abrigos municipais. Só em um bairro, 54 casas foram interditadas por estarem cheias de rachaduras e com as estruturas comprometidas. Três municípios do interior decretaram situação de emergência. O nível dos rios sobe rapidamente e ameaça as famílias ribeirinhas.

G1


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2009 às 20:06)

*Amazónia: Inundações são as piores dos últimos 50 anos*

As inundações que fustigam a Amazónia brasileira, nas últimas semanas, já são as piores dos últimos 54 anos, o que levou a ser decretado o estado de emergência na região. "A situação é muito grave e milhares de famílias deverão ser desalojadas", afirmou o governador do Estado do Amazonas, Eduardo Braga.
As águas dos rios Negro e Solimões, afluentes do rio Amazonas, já subiram mais de 30 metros acima do normal, e ameaçam cerca de 175.000 pessoas em 24 cidades. Autoridades já anunciaram o envio de 312 toneladas de alimentos, medicamentos e de equipas médicas para campanhas de vacinação na região que sofre também com a falta de água potável.
As projecções da meteorologia indicam que as chuvas devem continuar a fustigar a região pelos próximos sete dias, resultado de um fenómeno que concentra nuvens tropicais, formadas pelo tempo quente e húmido. 
As chuvas atingem também os estados do Pará, com 1.330 desalojados, Rondônia, com 523, e o Acre, com 600, segundo informações da Defesa Civil.
A Amazónia brasileira, uma das mais ricas do mundo em biodiversidade, ocupa uma área de 4,1 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, incluindo os estados do Amazonas, Pará, Acre, Rondônia, Roraima, Amapá e partes do Mato Grosso, Tocantins e do Maranhão.

DN


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

*Enchentes deixam ao menos 20 mortos no norte e nordeste*

Rio de Janeiro, 6 mai (EFE).- As enchentes que afetam o nordeste e o norte do Brasil já deixaram pelo menos 20 mortos e 500 mil deslocados, segundo os últimos balanços oficiais divulgados hoje.

Os estados mais afetados são Bahia, Ceará, Maranhão, Piauí, Pará e Amazonas, nos quais muitos rios transbordaram pelas persistentes chuvas e inundaram centenas de localidades, obrigando cidades inteiras a serem evacuadas.

No Maranhão, a Defesa Civil contabilizou oito mortos pelas chuvas e 154.343 pessoas tiveram que ser evacuadas de forma temporária ou permanente.

Apenas em São Luís, a chuva obrigou 53 mil pessoas a abandonarem suas casas.

No Ceará, o número de vítimas chegou a sete, enquanto em Salvador (BA) cinco pessoas morreram.

Por sua vez, no Piauí, 25 municípios decretaram o estado de emergência, entre eles Teresina, onde se registra a situação mais grave, já que 2.505 famílias foram obrigadas a deixar seus lares.

A Defesa Civil informou que, desde o começo das chuvas, já distribuiu 50.150 cestas básicas, equivalentes a 1.153 toneladas de alimentos, embora a tarefa esteja sendo dificultada porque muitas estradas estão bloqueadas pelos rios. EFE


Fonte


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

*Brasil: seca encerra serviços públicos no Sul e cheias trazem estado de emergência ao Norte*

O Brasil encontra-se a braços com dois opostos meteorológicos. Enquanto em 21 cidades do estado de Rio Grande do Sul (no Sul do país) as autoridades vão suspender durante uma semana os serviços públicos por causa da seca, no Norte as autoridades decretaram estado de emergência por causa da chuva. Segundo o jornal “O Globo”, no Rio Grande do Sul há 173 municípios que decretaram estado de emergência por causa da seca, que se faz sentir desde o início do ano. A partir de segunda-feira, 21 cidades deste estado vão suspender os serviços públicos por uma semana, incluindo as aulas, por causa da falta de água.
O jornal conta que há cidades a racionar a água, com as torneiras secas durante 14 horas, e camiões cisterna que levam água às populações. A região Sul do Brasil está a passar pela pior seca dos últimos 80 anos, reconheceu ontem Gil Russo, responsável do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) de Porto Alegre. 
Este ano, “as frentes frias que deveriam passar na região e trazer humidade foram desviadas para o Oceano Atlântico”, explicou Russo. Além disso, o fenómeno climático La Niña – arrefecimento das águas do Pacífico na região equatorial – agravou a situação.
Olívio Bahia, meteorologista do Centro de Investigação de Estudos Climáticos, alerta que a situação tem tendência a piorar. “A estação das chuvas na região acabou. Se chover, será em quantidade insuficiente para compensar o período de seca”. 
Mas o Norte está a braços com graves inundações. Ontem, o Presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva sobrevoou, de helicóptero, as regiões inundadas do Norte. A chuva fez 18 mortos e milhares de pessoas ficaram sem casa.
“Olhem como o Brasil é complicado: na próxima semana vou ver a seca no Sul. Isto quer dizer que devemos analisar mais seriamente a questão climática”, comentou o Presidente brasileiro, ao sobrevoar o Maranhão. Nesta região morreram sete pessoas e 50 mil foram forçadas a abandonar as suas casas devido às cheias, as piores desde 1985.
As inundações e deslizamentos de terras fizeram ainda vítimas e estragos importantes nos estados do Ceará (sete mortos), Alagoas (quatro mortos) e Baía, segundo a Protecção Civil.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2009 às 16:19)

*Inundações deixam 180 mil desalojados*

Trizidela do Vale, no estado do Maranhão, está 90% debaixo de água. Dos seus 18 mil habitantes, cerca de 15 mil estão sem abrigo. E este é apenas um exemplo do que está a acontecer nas regiões do Norte e Nordeste do Brasil, onde as inundações já mataram pelo menos 44 pessoas. A chuva não parece dar descanso e promete continuar a cair nos próximos dias. 
As cheias atingem 11 estados e deixaram mais de 180 mil desalojados, tendo ainda causado prejuízos no valor de mil milhões de reais (mais de 350 milhões de euros). Há 207 cidades em estado de emergência. 
Para auxiliar os desalojados, mas também o quase um milhão de pessoas que foi afectado pelo mau tempo nestas regiões, a Força Aérea Brasileira enviou ontem para o Maranhão e o Piauí (dois dos estados mais afectados) um avião com 29 toneladas de alimentos e medicamentos, segundo o jornal Folha de S. Paulo. 
A falta de alimentos e á de água potável são duas das principais preocupações das autoridades, além do risco de doenças por causa das inundações. Os governadores dos estados afectados continuam a criticar a burocracia do Governo Federal na entrega do dinheiro do fundo de emergência. 
No Sul do país, que no ano passado foi também atingido pelas cheias - no estado de Santa Catarina morreram 135 pessoas em 2008 -, o problema é a seca. Pelo menos 102 municípios decretaram o estado de emergência por não chover há mais de um mês. A seca atinge um milhão de habitantes e ameaça a economia. 

DN


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

*Amazônia vive maior cheia de todos os tempos*

Mais de um milhão de pessoas já foram afetadas pela enchente no Norte do País.

As cheias dos rios na Região Norte do país continuam preocupando moradores e autoridades. Amazonas e Pará são os estados mais castigados, segundo informação da Secretaria Nacional de Defesa Civil. Dos dois estados, o Amazonas é o que tem maior número de municípios diretamente atingidos pelas enchentes. São 44 cidades abaladas pelas inundações, 41.970 pessoas desalojadas e 8.649 desabrigadas. A estimativa é que quase 304 mil pessoas tenham sido afetadas.
O nível das águas no Amazonas está apenas 72 centímetros abaixo do verificado na maior cheia já ocorrida, que foi a de 1953. Hoje (12) o nível do Rio Negro em Manaus chegou a 28,97 metros. O Amazonas já atingiu a cota de emergência, ou seja, a média de todas as máximas cheias já registradas no estado desde 1902. A verificação do nível do Rio Negro na capital amazonense é a referência para a medição anual das cheias dos rios no estado.
No Pará, 34 municípios foram atingidos. A Defesa Civil informou que mais de 179 mil pessoas foram afetadas e há pelo menos 23 mil desalojados e mil desabrigados. Segundo a Agência Nacional de Águas, Santarém, no oeste do Pará, vive a maior enchente dos últimos 56 anos. Em Óbidos, que fica a 1,1 mil quilômetros de Belém, o Rio Amazonas atingiu no fim de semana a cota de 8,48 metros - o nível mais alto já medido desde 1927. No domingo de Páscoa, cerca de 5 mil pessoas foram prejudicadas pelas inundações ocorridas em Altamira, no sudoeste paraense.
Na semana passada, os problemas gerados pelas enchentes na Região Norte foram novamente lembrados em Brasília e discutidos no Senado. O senador Jéferson Praia (PDT-AM) cobrou do governo federal mais agilidade nas ações de apoio às famílias atingidas. Ainda não há um balanço preciso sobre os prejuízos causados na região, apesar da necessidade já identificada de reconstrução de escolas, casas e prédios públicos danificados. No caso do Amazonas, o governo estadual está preparando um relatório com informações sobre os municípios mais atingidos, entre eles, Eirunepé, Canutama, Tonantins e Santo Antônio do Içá. As informações devem ser repassadas ao governo federal a qualquer momento.
"Precisamos agir mais rápido para atender quem foi atingido pelas enchentes no Norte do país. Chegou o momento de termos uma medida provisória para tratar dessa causa", disse o senador Jéferson Praia.
HISTÓRIA - A cota do Rio Negro, em Manaus, atingiu nesta segunda-feira, 11, a marca dos 28,95 metros. Segundo o Serviço Geológico do Brasil (CPRM), o número revela que o Amazonas atingiu a cota de emergência, ou seja, a média das cheias já registradas no estado desde 1902, quando foi feito o primeiro registro. A verificação do nível Rio Negro é a referência para a medição anual das cheias dos rios no Amazonas.
Com a cota registrada, o nível das águas no Amazonas está apenas 74 centímetros abaixo da maior cheia já ocorrida, em 1953, quando o nível do Rio Negro atingiu a marca dos 29,69 metros. As chuvas continuam permanentes e intensas no estado e a média de subida dos rios tem sido de dois centímetros a cada dia. De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), a previsão para amanhã (13) é de chuva para todas regiões do estado.

Jornal Folha do Progresso


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2009 às 16:55)

*Duzentas barragens em risco de ruptura*

​
A chuva que cai sem parar no Nordeste do Brasil há dois meses pode provocar uma tragédia ainda maior do que a actual, que já conta com centenas de cidades inundadas e dezenas de mortos. Cerca de 200 barragens poderão entrar em ruptura a qualquer momento, como aconteceu durante esta semana no estado do Piauí, onde a barragem da cidade de Cocal da Estação cedeu e causou pelo menos sete mortos e três mil desalojados.
Segundo vários especialistas, as barragens, de produção de energia ou de abastecimento de água, estão em risco de ruptura por falta de manutenção e por o caudal das águas pluviais já ser superior ao normal em mais de 300%. Se o poder público não agir com rapidez, uma grande tragédia poderá acontecer, principalmente nos casos das maiores barragens que estão junto a áreas muito povoadas.
A natureza já mostrou que o aviso não é exagerado. Em Abril, a barragem de Altamira, no Pará, cedeu e alagou parte da cidade. Mais grave ainda foi o que aconteceu em Cocal da Estação, onde a água chegou aos vinte metros de altura e a cidade foi praticamente riscada do mapa.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2009 às 01:14)

*Frio provoca neve em cinco cidades do RS*

A primeira grande onda de frio do ano provocou queda rápida de neve em cinco cidades do Rio Grande do Sul entre a noite de ontem e tarde de hoje. Segundo o 8º Distrito de Meteorologia, houve ocorrência neve fraca em Bom Jesus, na serra gaúcha, e em Cambará do Sul. Além dos registros oficiais, moradores de Gramado, São Francisco de Paula e São José dos Ausentes também disseram ter presenciado neve.
A queda das temperaturas, sentida desde domingo e intensificada hoje, é provocada pela chegada de uma massa de ar polar ao sul no País. A neve nas cidades onde o fenômeno ocorreu se deveu à combinação do frio com umidade na região. De acordo com a previsão, essas condições não deverão se repetir amanhã, quando a nebulosidade dá lugar ao sol.
Segundo o 8º Distrito de Meteorologia, no Rio Grande do Sul as temperaturas variaram de 1,4 grau em Bom Jesus, Cambará do Sul e Sant'Anna do Livramento a 16,5 graus em Torres. Na madrugada de amanhã a temperatura deve cair ainda mais, podendo chegar a quatro graus negativos. Como o céu estará aberto, a perspectiva de neve desaparece e dá lugar à de geadas nos três Estados da Região Sul.
Elder Ogliari
Agência Estado


----------



## BARROS (3 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2009*

Hoje foi pior(ou melhor) que ontem. Oficialmente fez *8,6°*, mas na região norte da cidade onde moro, beirou os 5°. No bairro mais distante(parelheiros) fez* 3,4°*. Isso é facilmente esplicável pois é um lugar de mata e cheio de arvores e represas. Em Campos do Jordão, interior do estado de São Paulo, fez -3° e uma camada de gelo cobriu os carros por lá. O Sul do país registrou ontem a madrugada mais fria do ano. *A temperatura chegou a -7,1ºC no distrito do Cruzeiro, em São Joaquim (SC)*, de acordo com o instituto Metsul. Ao menos 25 municípios gaúchos e de Santa Catarina tiveram temperaturas negativas.
Em Porto Alegre, onde a mínima foi de 3,4ºC, geou pela primeira vez no ano. A mínima no RS foi anotada em São José dos Ausentes,* onde nevou anteontem*: -5,2C.

Temos frio no Brasil também


----------



## David sf (3 Jun 2009 às 18:15)

BARROS disse:


> Hoje foi pior(ou melhor) que ontem. Oficialmente fez *8,6°*, mas na região norte da cidade onde moro, beirou os 5°. No bairro mais distante(parelheiros) fez* 3,4°*. Isso é facilmente esplicável pois é um lugar de mata e cheio de arvores e represas. Em Campos do Jordão, interior do estado de São Paulo, fez -3° e uma camada de gelo cobriu os carros por lá. O Sul do país registrou ontem a madrugada mais fria do ano. *A temperatura chegou a -7,1ºC no distrito do Cruzeiro, em São Joaquim (SC)*, de acordo com o instituto Metsul. Ao menos 25 municípios gaúchos e de Santa Catarina tiveram temperaturas negativas.
> Em Porto Alegre, onde a mínima foi de 3,4ºC, geou pela primeira vez no ano. A mínima no RS foi anotada em São José dos Ausentes,* onde nevou anteontem*: -5,2C.
> 
> Temos frio no Brasil também



Eu pessoalmente, e provavelmente a maioria dos utilizadores portugueses do fórum, desconheço muitos dos locais que mencionas. Poderias referir a que cotas se situam esses lugares, para melhor percebermos a real importância dessa onda de frio?


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2009 às 18:31)

Ontem em São Joaquim (mais ou menos a 1400m de altitude).


----------



## Rafael Santos (3 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

O gelado amanhecer de 3 de junho de 2009 em algumas cidades:
Entre Rios (PR)	-5,4ºC
Morro da Igreja (SC)	-4,4ºC
General Carneiro (PR)	-4,3ºC
Lapa (PR)	-4,2ºC
Guarapuava (PR)	-4,0ºC
Caçador (SC)	-4,0ºC
Major Vieira – Inmet (SC)	-2,9ºC
São Joaquim – Cruzeiro (SC)	-2,9ºC
Palmas (PR)	-2,8ºC
Celso Ramos (SC)	-2,8ºC
Urupema (SC)	-2,6ºC
Castro (PR)	-2,5ºC
São Joaquim – Francioni (SC)	-2,5ºC
Curitibanos – Inmet (SC)	-2,4ºC
Rio Negrinho (SC)	-2,4ºC
Joaçaba – Inmet	-2,4ºC
Inácio Martins (PR)	-2,3ºC
Irati – Inmet (PR)	-2,3ºC
São Joaquim – Inmet (SC)	-2,2ºC
Bom Retiro (SC)	-2,0ºC
Abdon Bastista (SC)	-1,9ºC
Toledo (PR)	-1,8ºC
Major Vieira – Ciram (SC)	-1,8ºC
Rio Negrinho – Ciram (SC)	-1,7ºC
Lagoa Vermelha (RS)	-1,5ºC
Curitibanos – Ciram (SC)	-1,5ºC
Santa Rosa – Inmet (RS)	-1,4ºC
Campos do Jordão – Horto (SP)	-1,4ºC
Pinhão (PR)	-1,3ºC
Ivaí (PR)	-1,2ºC
União da Vitória (PR)	-1,1ºC
Ivaí – Inmet (PR)	-1,0ºC
Farroupilha – Vicentina (RS)	-0,9ºC
Campos Novos – Inmet (SC)	-0,8ºC
Telêmaco Borba (PR)	-0,8ºC
Chapecó (SC)	-0,8ºC
São Gabriel (RS)	-0,8ºC
São José dos Ausentes – MetSul (RS)	-0,8ºC
São José dos Ausentes – Inmet (RS)	-0,7ºC
Cerro Azul (PR)	-0,7ºC
Maria da Fé (MG)	-0,7ºC
Alegrete (RS)	-0,6ºC
Erechim (RS)	-0,6ºC
Campo Mourão – Inmet (PR)	-0,6ºC
Passo Fundo – Automática (RS)	-0,5ºC
Frederico Westphalem (RS)	-0,4ºC
Concórdia (SC)	-0,4ºC
Curitiba – Inmet (PR)	-0,4ºC
Rancharia (SP)	-0,3ºC
Quaraí (RS) 	-0,2ºC
Cruz Alta – Automática (RS)	-0,1ºC
Palotina (PR)	-0,1ºC
Foz do Iguaçu – Aeroporto (PR)	0,0ºC
Anitápolis (SC)	0,0ºC
Vacaria (RS)	0,0ºC
Uruguaiana – Convencional (RS)	0,0ºC
Santa Maria – Base Aérea (RS)	0,0ºC
Rio do Campo (SC)	0,1ºC
Canoinhas (SC)	0,1ºC
Monte Castelo (SC)	0,1ºC
Campo Belo do Sul (SC)	0,1ºC
Ituporanga (SC)	0,2ºC
Passo Fundo – Convencional (RS)	0,2ºC
Porto União (SC)	0,2ºC
Rosário do Sul 	0,2ºC
São Bento do Sul (SC)	0,2ºC
Três Barras (SC)	0,2ºC
Irienópolis (SC)	0,3ºC
Soledade (RS)	0,4ºC
Papanduva (SC)	0,5ºC
Dois Vizinhos (PR)	0,6ºC
Novo Horizonte (SC)	0,6ºC
Santa Maria – Automática (RS)	0,7ºC
Farroupilha – Centro (RS)	0,7ºC
Bagé (RS)	0,8ºC
Itapoá (SC)	0,8ºC
Livramento – Convencional (RS)	0,8ºC
Bagé – Automática (RS)	0,8ºC
Bom Jesus (RS)	1,0ºC
Lages – Inmet (SC)	1,0ºC
Santa Maria – Convencional (RS)	1,0ºC
Uruguaiana – Automática (RS)	1,1ºC
Cascavel (PR)	1,2ºC
Itajaí (SC)	1,2ºC
Santiago (RS)	1,6ºC
Santo Augusto (RS)	1,8ºC
Canela (RS)	1,9ºC
São Marcos (RS)	1,9ºC
Cianorte (PR)	1,9ºC
Urussanga (SC)	1,9ºC
São Lourenço (MG)	1,9ºC
Canoas – Base Aérea (RS)	2,0ºC
Rio Pardo (RS)	2,1ºC
Londrina – Inmet (PR)	2,2ºC
Teutônia (RS)	2,2ºC
Apucarana (PR)	2,3ºC
São Simão (SP)	2,3ºC
Jaguarão (RS)	2,3ºC
Bento Gonçalves (RS)	2,3ºC
Canguçu (RS)	2,3ºC
Livramento – Automática (RS)	2,4ºC
Irai (RS)	2,4ºC
Pradópolis (SP)	2,4ºC
Maringá (PR)	2,5ºC
São Miguel do Arcanjo (SP)	2,5ºC
São Miguel do Oeste – Ciram (SC)	2,5ºC
Foz do Iguaçu – Simepar (PR)	2,7ºC
Bagé – Convencional (RS)	2,7ºC
Juti (MS)	2,9ºC
Taubaté (SP)	3,0ºC
São Borja (RS)	3,0ºC
Piracicaba (SP)	3,1ºC
Encruzilhada do Sul (RS)	3,1ºC
Porto Alegre – Lomba do Pinheiro (RS)	3,1ºC
Campo Bom (RS)	3,2ºC
São Paulo – Parelheiros (SP)	3,4ºC
Chuí (RS)	3,4ºC
Uberaba (MG)	3,4ºC
Caçapava do Sul (RS)	3,5ºC
Catanduva (SP)	3,5ºC
São Luiz Gonzaga (RS)	3,6ºC
Amambaí (MS)	3,6ºC
Maringá – Inmet (PR)	3,7ºC
Valparaíso (SP)	3,7ºC
São Carlos (SP)	3,7ºC
Itapeva (SP)	3,8ºC
Itapira (SP)	3,9ºC
Sete Quedas (MS)	3,9ºC
Camaquã (RS)	4,0ºC
Torres (RS)	4,0ºC
Ibitinga (SP)	4,1ºC
Jataí (GO)	4,1ºC
Ponta Porá – Convencional (MS)	4,1ºC
Florianópolis – Ciram (SC)	4,1ºC
Rio Grande (RS)	4,1ºC
São Luiz Gonzaga – Automática (RS)	4,1ºC
Porto Alegre – Sertório (RS)	4,1ºC
Ourinhos (SP)	4,2ºC
Ponta Porã – Automática (MS)	4,2ºC
Sacramento (MG)	4,3ºC
Maracaju (MS)	4,3ºC
Araranguá (SC)	4,5ºC
José Bonifácio (SP)	4,5ºC
Londrina – Simepar (PR)	4,6ºC
Rio Verde (GO)	4,7ºC
Florianópolis – Inmet (SC)	4,8ºC
Pelotas – Cpmet (RS)	4,8ºC
Porto Alegre – Jardim Botânico (RS)	4,8ºC
Bauru (SP)	4,9ºC
Casa Branca (SP)	5,0ºC
São Leopoldo (RS)	5,0ºC
Campina Verde (MG)	5,1ºC
Itumbiara (GO)	5,2ºC
Rio Verde (GO)	5,2ºC
Dourados (MS)	5,2ºC
Presidente Prudente (SP)	5,4ºC
Conceição das Alagoas (MG)	5,4ºC
Campinas (SP)	5,4ºC
Porto Alegre – Belém Novo (RS)	5,5ºC
Porto Alegre – Chácara das Pedras (RS)	5,6ºC
Votuporanga (SP)	5,6ºC
Sorocaba (SP)	5,7ºC
Iguape – Convencional (SP)	5,9ºC
Porto Alegre – Auxiliadora (RS)	6,0ºC
Porto Alegre – Menino Deus (RS)	6,3ºC
Porto Alegre – Mont’Serrat (RS)	6,3ºC
Campo Grande – Automática (MS)	7,0ºC
Tramandaí (RS)	7,5ºC
Porto Alegre – Centro (RS)	7,7ºC

Mínimas observadas em estações meteorológicas do Instiuto Nacional de Meteorologia, MetSul Meteorologia, Epagri/Ciram, Insituto Tecnológico Simepar, Climaterra, Sistema Metroclima, CGE, IAC, Cpmet e PWSs.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2009 às 11:39)

*Cheia do rio Negro em Manaus supera recorde histórico*

O rio Negro subiu mais dois centímetros em Manaus, no Amazonas, e estabeleceu um novo recorde histórico. Hoje, a medição indicou uma altura de 29,71 metros, superando o antigo recorde histórico de 29,69 metros, alcançado ontem e registrado pela primeira vez em 1953. A medição do rio é feita desde 1902, portanto é possível dizer que *a cheia é a maior, pelo menos, dos últimos 107 anos*. Ontem, a cheia do rio igualou-se ao recorde histórico, 29,69 metros, registrado antes em 1953 
De acordo com Alice Amorim, técnica em hidrologia do Serviço Geológico do Brasil (CPRM), a tendência é que as águas continuem subindo mais lentamente e estabilizem, começando a baixar a partir da semana que vem. A previsão é feita com base na medição de duas estações à montante de Manaus, em Tefé e Coari, onde o rio Solimões já estabilizou e começa a baixar. O alto volume das águas do Solimões funciona como uma represa para o rio Negro, provocando alagamentos em Manaus. 
As chuvas estão concentradas na região oeste da Amazônia, a chamada "Cabeça do Cachorro", região de São Gabriel da Cachoeira. Esse volume de água no rio Negro corre para Manaus, mas o efeito nas enchentes não deve ser tão significativo. "Quem manda é o Solimões. As enchentes em Manaus são mais em função do represamento do que das águas que vem do próprio rio Negro", explica Alice. 
As maiores alturas do rio Negro são registradas de maio a julho, sendo que 77% das cheias máximas são registradas em junho. De acordo com a Defesa Civil de Manaus, 11 bairros da cidade sofreram com os alagamentos, atingindo mais de 4 mil famílias. Os bairros mais afetados são Raimundo e Glória - na zona oeste - e Raiz, na zona sul. 
As inundações causadas já atingem pontos turísticos de Manaus, como o Relógio Municipal, o prédio da Alfândega, a Feira Manaus Moderna e a praia da Ponta Negra. Parte das avenidas Eduardo Ribeiro e Sete de Setembro, no centro, foram interditadas. 

Primeira Edição


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

Metsul:



> *Onda de frio estabelece outro marco histórico*
> 
> O frio não trégua aos gaúchos e segue intenso no Estado. A fronteira com o Uruguai e áreas próximas, onde hoje a temperatura caiu para 2,5ºC abaixo de zero em Quaraí, se encaminha para mais uma madrugada gelada e que deve registrar as mínimas do Estado nesta terça-feira. Na Grande Porto Alegre, onde foi registrada a menor temperatura em estação meteorológica no Rio Grande do Sul hoje, o frio segue intenso, mas perde um pouco de força devido ao aumento da umidade, o que vai fazer com que também no Norte do Estado as mínimas desta terça-feira sejam as mais altas dos últimos dias. Veja os registros de mínimas negativas no Estado nesta segunda-feira com dados do Inmet e de estações moniotoradas pela MetSul.
> 
> ...


----------



## BARROS (29 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

Aqui em SP, o que não para é a chuva. Voltou a trovejar e a chover moderadamente hoje pela manhã. E pelo estado do céu vai ser assim o dia inteiro. Já choveu mais de 3 vezes a média histórica da cidade no mês que é de 40mm.


----------



## BARROS (29 Jul 2009 às 15:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2009*

Enquanto isso no Brasil e Argentina uma onda de frio marcou recordes históricos. Nevadas em regiões andino-tropicais da argentina, frio intenso no sul e centro-oeste do Brasil. Já na Região Metropolitana de São Paulo não registrava um mês de julho tão chuvoso como este há 66 anos. Desde 1943, quando teve início a medição do índice de chuva, não caía tanta água em São Paulo. De acordo com o meteorologista Marcelo Pinheiro, da Climatempo, até a segunda-feira, 27, já havia chovido *163 milímetros*. Os dados são do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
Há uma enorme massa de ar polar estacionada numa ampla área da Região Sudeste, mas pegando também o Paraná e Mato Grosso do Sul. Esse sistema forma um bloqueio muito forte, provocando toda essa precipitação de água nunca vista antes. O normal para o mês é de 40mm.

O mais incrível desta onda pra mim, foi o fato de uma cidade chamada Campo Grande(olhem o mapa), localizada em plena zona tropical, ter registrado no dia 24, uma temperatura máxima de apenas* 7,6°*, enquanto São Paulo, mais ao sul e mais fria nesse quesito nunca teve uma máxima abaixo de 10°.


----------



## duncan (29 Jul 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2009*



BARROS disse:


> Enquanto isso no Brasil e Argentina uma onda de frio marcou recordes históricos. Nevadas em regiões andino-tropicais da argentina, frio intenso no sul e centro-oeste do Brasil. Já na Região Metropolitana de São Paulo não registrava um mês de julho tão chuvoso como este há 66 anos. Desde 1943, quando teve início a medição do índice de chuva, não caía tanta água em São Paulo. De acordo com o meteorologista Marcelo Pinheiro, da Climatempo, até a segunda-feira, 27, já havia chovido *163 milímetros*. Os dados são do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
> Há uma enorme massa de ar polar estacionada numa ampla área da Região Sudeste, mas pegando também o Paraná e Mato Grosso do Sul. Esse sistema forma um bloqueio muito forte, provocando toda essa precipitação de água nunca vista antes. O normal para o mês é de 40mm.
> 
> O mais incrível desta onda pra mim, foi o fato de uma cidade chamada Campo Grande(olhem o mapa), localizada em plena zona tropical, ter registrado no dia 24, uma temperatura máxima de apenas* 7,6°*, enquanto São Paulo, mais ao sul e mais fria nesse quesito nunca teve uma máxima abaixo de 10°.




boas,pois foi uma maxima muito baixa para essa latitude. e a que altitude se situa essa cidade?


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2009*



duncan disse:


> boas,pois foi uma maxima muito baixa para essa latitude. e a que altitude se situa essa cidade?



Segundo a Wikipedia, 592metros.


----------



## almeida_almeida (30 Jul 2009 às 13:51)

Um racha térmico no Brasil

A temperatura máxima, conforme o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, atingiu 30,5ºC em Belo Horizonte na tarde de ontem com umidade de apenas 18%. O valor superou o maior máxima em julho na cidade na série histórica 1961-1990 que era de 30,4ºC em 21 de julho de 1990. Um bloqueio atmosférico tem mantido o ar polar represado no Sul do Brasil enquanto Minas Gerais sofre com tempo seco e quente. Junto à área do bloqueio, que divide as duas enormes massas de ar (quente e frio) na América do Sul, entre São Paulo e o Paraná, tem chovido muito. Veja abaixo o mapa com a projeção de anomalias de chuva (em por cento) projetada para os próximos sete dias pelo modelo GFS. 




A estação Mirante do Santana, na capital paulista, tem o julho mais chuvoso desde o início dos registros em 1943. A dinâmica atmosférica em São Paulo, onde ontem houve fortes temporais de granizo, está se assemelhando ao verão. O Paraná também sofre com chuva em excesso neste mês, apresentando algumas localidades volumes até 200% acima do normal. O frio que persiste aqui foi reforçado ontem pela chegada de outra massa de ar polar e que atingiu mais o Sul e o Oeste. Hoje, o ar gelado atinge todas as regiões, mas amanhã de novo deve se concentrar mais do Centro para o Sul, já que a nebulosidade deve aumentar e o tempo se instabilizar nesta sexta-feira na Metade Norte. Em Santa Catarina pode chover muito entre amanhã e sábado, não se descartando chuva forte em alguns pontos da Metade Norte gaúcha já nesta sexta. Reiteramos que o ar muito seco e frio trará um amanhecer gelado no Rio Grande do Sul e com geada generalizada nesta quinta-feira. Na Metade Sul, as mínimas vão ser até mais baixas que as do sábado, quando o Estado teve uma das madrugadas mais frias da década. A temperatura pode ser negativa no Litoral Sul, fato raro para a região. Mínimas negativas são esperadas nos Aparados, mas na Campanha e na fronteira com o Uruguai, pontos de menor altitude, pode fazer entre –2ºC a -4ºC, não se descartando até valores perto de -5ºC em alguns pontos.

fonte:http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Ago 2009 às 17:04)

EM SC, MAIS DA METADE DO TERRITÓRIO FICA ACIMA DOS 700/900 m, E +- 20% ACIMA DOS 1200 M. AQUI EM SÃO JOAQUIM, ONDE MORO, OSCILA ENTRE 1300 A 1440. O CRUZEIRO, DISTRITO, FICA A 1507 m.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 10:53)

Chuva e vento voltam a fustigar o sudeste do Brasil:






*Vento passou de 100 km/h no Estado (Rio Grande do Sul)*

Nas primeiras horas do dia houve queda de granizo em diversos municípios do noroeste do Estado, dentre os quais Carazinho, São Luiz Gonzaga, Santo Ângelo, Ijuí, Cruz Alta, Ibirubá e Santa Bárbara do Sul. Os prejuízos foram maiores na localidade de Vila Mineral, no interior de Porto Xavier, na fronteira com a Argentina, onde* as pedras de gelo perfuraram o teto de pelo menos 20 residências.*
À tarde, rajadas de vento de mais de 100 quilômetros por hora acompanhadas de fortes chuvas derrubaram árvores e postes sobre ruas urbanas e rodovias na Metade Sul do Estado. Os vendavais levaram o telhado de mais de mil casas em Itaara, Santa Maria, Arroio Grande, Bagé e Rio Grande. *Em alguns locais o granizo tinha o tamanho de uma laranja*. Em Santana da Boa Vista um caminhão saiu da pista da BR–392 e tombou. Em Pelotas e Aceguá a queda de árvores interrompeu o tráfego pelas BRs 392 e 153, respectivamente. 
No começo da noite havia 170 mil famílias sem energia elétrica no Estado, segundo as distribuidoras AES Sul, CEEE e RGE. Na área da AES o maior número de clientes sem luz era na região de Santa Maria. Em Porto Alegre a chuva foi constante, porém sem ventos fortes. Na Capital foram os raios que assustaram os moradores. A previsão era de mais chuva e vento para a madrugada.(AE)

Gazeta do Sul


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 21:55)

*Tempestade mata 10 na Argentina e quatro no Brasil*

Uma forte tempestade arrasou parte da Argentina, do Brasil e do Paraguai, deixando dez mortos no nordeste da Argentina, entre eles sete crianças, quatro no sul do Brasil, além de importantes danos materiais no Paraguai.
Na província de Misiones, no nordeste da Argentina, dez pessoas, entre as quais sete crianças, morreram, informou o diretor da Defesa Civil, Ricardo Veselka Corrales, acrescentando que "mais de 50 pessoas foram feridas". "Casas foram totalmente destruídas, e postes e árvores foram derrubados", frisou Veselka. A localidade mais atingida pela tempestade foi Santa Rosa, no departamento de San Pedro, 1.300 km ao norte de Buenos Aires. Outras cidades argentinas, como Tobuna e Pozo Azul, também foram atingidas. A TV mostrou imagens de tetos arrancados e de edifícios em ruínas. "Percorri a área, e é incrível. Nunca vi nada igual. As casas desapareceram. Um centro de saúde inaugurado há apenas três anos também sumiu", relatou o prefeito de San Pedro, Orlando Wolfart. Vinte e quatro pessoas estão atualmente hospitalizadas em San Pedro, informou a diretora do hospital desta cidade, Alicia Pujato. Onze feridos foram internados em outras localidades. O ministro argentino da Saúde, Juan Manzur, anunciou sua ida ao local.
No Brasil, quatro pessoas morreram e 64 foram feridas no estado de Santa Catarina, no sul do país. Fortes ventos de mais de 100 km/h destruíram cerca de 90 casas e danificaram outras 370. Em São Paulo, as fortes chuvas provocaram inundações e o atraso de dezenas de voos em Congonhas, além da interrupção de transmissão por celular e internet. Também provocou congestionamentos gigantes nas principais vias de acesso da cidade.
No Paraguai, mais de 700 pessoas tiveram suas casas danificadas. "Os danos ocorreram nos departamentos de Neembucu, San Pedro, Paraguari, Cordillera, Canindeyu e Caaguazu", declarou à AFP Aldo Saldivar, chefe dos socorristas. Já o Uruguai, o temporal com granizo e ventos de mais de 100 km por hora derrubou casas de construção precária e cabos de alta tensão.
Ante informações da imprensa que indicavam que no nordeste da Argentina ocorreu um tornado, o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (SMN) não descartou a possibilidade, mas informou que especialistas viajarão à região para avaliar de que fenômeno climático se tratou.

G1

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...+AS+CAUSAS+DA+VIOLENCIA+DOS+TEMPORAIS,00.html


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 18:26)

*Temporais causam estragos em 156 cidades do Sul*

Até o fim da manhã desta quinta-feira (10), 156 cidades do Sul do país comunicaram às defesas civis estaduais problemas em decorrência de temporais que atingiram a região no início da semana.
A situação é mais grave em Santa Catarina. A cidade mais prejudicada foi Guaraciaba, que tem cerca de 10 mil habitantes e registrou quatro mortes. Dados da Defesa Civil indicam que 90% da população foi atingida. A prefeitura decretou calamidade pública na terça-feira (8).
O Centro de Informações de Recursos Ambientais e de Hidrometeorologia da Empresa de Pesquisa Agropecuária e Extensão Rural de Santa Catarina (Epagri/Ciram) confirmou que três cidades foram atingidas por tornados, entre a noite de segunda-feira (7) e terça. Além de Guaraciaba, fazem parte dessa lista Salto Veloso e Santa Cecília.

G1


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

*Chuva provoca mortes em São Paulo: 04.12.2009​*


----------

